# Sirius Christmas Programming



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

2 - Sirius Holiday
62 - Country Christmas
86 - Classical Christmas

And specialty programming on various other channels.

http://www.sirius.com/holiday


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> 2 - Sirius Holiday
> 62 - Country Christmas
> 86 - Classical Christmas
> 
> ...


XM Holiday is much better I am not even listening to sirius holiday in the car this year


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

spidey said:


> XM Holiday is much better I am not even listening to sirius holiday in the car this year


Don't give up on Sirius yet. This year #2 sounds pretty good. Last year was terrible.


----------



## StlChief (Nov 9, 2007)

I've really been liking Sirius Holiday. I didn't have Sirius last year though, so I can't say if this year is better.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

instead of making a new thread

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/bing-crosby-christmas-radio-coming-to-sirius.html
bring crosby radio is coming so sirius


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

I own a Sirius receiver but have XM on Directv and the music on XM is far better than Sirius, imo. There's just alot more variety on XM and alot less repeats.


----------

